# Using reclaimed ivory



## redfishsc (Sep 18, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, if I were to come across an old piano or similar source of ivory, made back when it was legal and abused, how do I legally use this to make pens? Are the laws federal or do they vary state to state?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know the legalities, but I would think if you are recycling old ivory from an old piano, you would be legal.. after all, what will they do with the ivory now.. give it back to an elephant?[]


----------



## gerryr (Sep 18, 2007)

The laws are set by CITES.  I can't remember what all the letters mean, but "TES" stands for Trade in Endangered Species.  I am not absolutely positive, but I believe you can only sell ivory if you have a certificate that says it was imported prior to the ban.  Unfortunately, when ivory was used on piano keys there wasn't a ban so there were no certificates.  Without the certificate, you can't prove that it's pre-ban ivory.  You can use it for yourself and I have used it on a couple of my personal pens, but I would not try to sell it.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />I don't know the legalities, but I would think if you are recycling old ivory from an old piano, you would be legal.. after all, what will they do with the ivory now.. give it back to an elephant?[]




Or perhaps I could mill it up and use it as a replacement for a couple troublesome teeth I have.....[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 19, 2007)

U.N. Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species 

For a very thorough description of legal and illegal ivory, read here. http://www.worldwildlife.org/news/attachments/ivory_report_web.pdf


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 19, 2007)

These are Federal laws based on international agreements. What you are referring to with the piano key thing is classed as "estate ivory". It is legal. No bans or restrictions. Go for it. BTW, don't forget the ebony keys. That ebony is aged and better quality than what is being imported these days.


----------



## Verne (Sep 19, 2007)

I have had the opportunity to salvage a circa 1900 upright piano and can tell you that it is no picnic to get the ivory off of the keys without breaking some. Same with the ebony. Oh, and I found that the ebony can and will disintegrate right off of the mandrel. Don't know if it could be something like dry rot or what but just dust! Also,when you do turn the ivory your tools must be very very sharp or it will break off. I used some to make a blank with the ebony and ivory laminated and little bity chips came off of the ivory at the cut. Guess my tools weren't quite as sharp as I thought.
My $.02 worth.
Vern


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 19, 2007)

cuecomponents.com carries legal ivory.  they have inlay packs that can be used for either inlay or segmenting at "reasonable" prices.  ($18 an ounce last time I checked.)  Haven't tried it, but have bought several other items from them and have been very satisfied with product and service.


----------



## Rcd567 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes, you can still buy Ivory.  Pre-ban and lots of it is still sold for handgun grips.  Usually for the old west style revolvers.[]


----------



## AFTim (Sep 24, 2007)

The Wurther Museum in New Phillidelphia Ohio sells ivory and they will cut to the sizes needed and provide you with the necessary certificates. Last time I looked, I priced out material for a pen the size of a slimline is around $165. I also was given the keys from an old piano...but they were just veneer (made for nice accents on some Mun Ebony)


----------

